# International 3414 loader and backhoe info needed.



## geocha (Jun 1, 2014)

Just got an International 3414 backhoe loader and need info on fluid types and capacities for transmission. Diesel with manual transmission 8 speed w/ hi lo range.


----------



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

Wow no response. .I just bought a 63 3414 loader. I changed the hydraulic fluid cuz it was yellow. I bought the 303 universal stuff at tractor supply. I have the gas engine.


----------



## FarmSpeedos (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, International 3413 transmission:

Transmission:	Forward and Reverse Drive
Gears:	8 forward and reverse
Oil capacity:	20 qts [18.9 L]
Four gears with high and low ranges.

Oil type:	IH Hy-Tran

Hope this helps


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Suncoast, welcome to the forum.

Did you check the label on the bucket of the UTF to see if it was equivalent to IH Hy-Tran?

Did you clean the suction screen? I think there is also a filter.


----------

